# My Uro!



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

My Uromastyx made an appearance today! Thought i'd share.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice set up you have for him!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

ooh I love Uros! There was one that was the sweetest little thing when I worked at petsmart


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That's very cool!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I love these guys. They are so cute. Yes. Reptiles can be cute. And I agree, you have a nice setup.


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks! New custom terrarium coming next weekend! Going to slate tile it completely and get some levels going for tut!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Just saw this thread, beautiful! I love reptiles and raised many. My one leopard gecko lived 11 years  Its so nice to see pics of well cared for herps.


----------



## April 2012 (Feb 8, 2012)

Beautiful Uro. 

My 16 y/o son wants one but I tell him no. 

We have 5 Bearded Dragons that are enough work. Plus we are getting a puppy in June.

Have you considered making his levelled sculpture yourself? I've made several different sculptures and basking platforms and could guide you in the right direction. I don't do anything too fancy but it all looks great and everyone comments how amazing they look.


----------

